# Custom Vivarium Builders



## cavajason (Mar 9, 2020)

I'm looking to have a 180 gallon 4x2x3 euro style/sherman style viv and am having some real trouble finding builders or at the least more info about building a viv of that scale myself, seems most of the builders i've found are either no longer building or are tough to actually get ahold of, or have many complaints as to their legitimacy, any info or resources would be appreciated.


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

I don’t know where to buy one (atleast with the intention of actually receiving a product), but building them yourself isn’t very difficult if you can find a local glass shop that sells for a reasonable price. I use Troy Goldberg’s guide on YouTube for building mine, it’s pretty detailed and easy to follow. The tank he makes is a good bit smaller but scaling it up should be pretty doable, just add some braces on the dam to accommodate for the weight of the doors, and maybe a piece of glass across the top so the doors don’t have to be quite as tall.

You can buy all the track and other plastic pieces from outwater plastics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

I have on facebook seen a few people say they are making large tanks for sale but haven't heard any feedback as to the quality of their work. One of your larger issues is shipping. A tank that size needs to be crated, and since its likely to be made from 1/4 glass it needs to be crated by someone who knows what they are doing. You should expect shipping alone to be somewhere between 300 to 500 dollars at a guess (I am going off what shipping costs for a 120 gallon aquarium - 350$). I would be shocked if you could find someone willing to build it for less then that and probably they would charge more. In other words you should expect to spend at least 1000 dollars and probably more to have someone build and ship one of these things. Glass prices to build it yourself would probably be less then half depending on your local companies prices. As someone who mostly built and now is rebuilding a similar sized tank I completely get the appeal of paying someone else to do it, but its not a very viable alternative unless you don't mind just throwing money at it till it works. If you don't mind, then I would seriously think about finding aquarium builders and try and entice them to branch out in their work with piles of cash. They at least are already working with glass and crating the result.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

While not the same size as what you're looking for Atasuki makes sliding door tanks that are 35"x24"x26" or 36x19x24"(I have 2 of these and absolutely love them). Big Al's stores sell them, not sure who else does in the USA.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

minorhero said:


> If you don't mind, then I would seriously think about finding aquarium builders and try and entice them to branch out in their work with piles of cash. They at least are already working with glass and crating the result.


If it were me, I'd get a hold of these folks and see if they can help:






Custom Aquariums


Custom Aquariums creates quality aquariums--configure online or call us and our experts will help with your dream custom glass fish aquariums and DIY aquariums!




www.customaquariums.com





While they do have a viv design that they use, It is not suitable for darts. If you could come up with a professionalish looking design, though, they might put it together for you. I have an aquarium from them, and the quality of their operation and products is very, very high.


----------

